# fake bank statement 2007



## oracle.dba (Jul 22, 2013)

Dear Experts,

My friends student visa was refused in 2007, he submitted fake bank statement. 

Now, he is interested in applying PR (190 visa). 

Can he apply or he banned or blacklisted because of fake bank statement.

Regards.


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

Well i am aware of 3 yrs Ban .. which should be over by now.

But your friend will be on High Risk , & his case will be scrutinized to the core. Rest is all luck mate ! 

Dragoman


----------

